
Ask HN: How does React hydration work? - Macintosh007
I&#x27;ve been struggling to fully grasp how React hydration&#x2F;rehydration works. When using something like Gatsby, is React fully sent to to the client AFTER the static content? Looking for someone to explain it in an easy to understand manner.
======
pryelluw
This is a good explanation:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46516395/whats-the-
diffe...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46516395/whats-the-difference-
between-hydrate-and-render-in-react-16#46516869)

TL;DR: It is used to attack event listeners to server rendered apps.

